# SOLVED: DAO in Add/Remove list



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

A while back I noticed a program in the Add/Remove list from Control Panel called "*DAO*". I have no idea what this is and don't want to remove it if it is necessary.

Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

I think I may have found my own answer. I found a section of the registry concerning my ATI drivers and software and so I went to the ATI support website and found:

DAO is required to support the "Library" function of the ATI Multimedia Center. It is basically a shared component of MS Office. Even though I never use the "Library" function of the Multimedia Center, I think I'll leave it be for now.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Yep. DAO is (also) a connection method often used to link Access databases with other programs, both Office and non-Office.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Dreamboat said:


> Yep. DAO is (also) a connection method often used to link Access databases with other programs, both Office and non-Office.


It can also mean "Disk-at-once" when burning CDR's.


----------

